# Seltsame Installationsprobleme



## Avariel (3. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen, ich mal wieder  

Ich hab grad versucht auf nem Rechner (300 Mhz, 3 GB Platte) Linux zu installieren. Bei SuSe 8.0 war das auch nie ein Problem, CD-Laufwerk zum Booten, CD rein und dann ists durchgerasselt bis zur Eingabe des root-Passworts. Diesmal hats auch wieder genauso angefangen, er spuckt auf dem grünen Hintergrund dann immer den gleichen Codesalat aus wie später beim Hochfahren. Dann hats aber plötzlich angehalten, rechts oben auf der Tastatur haben von den 3 Lichtchen 2 plötzlich wie angefangen zu blinken wie net gscheit. Hier sind mal die letzten 3 Zeilen, die am Bildschirm standen, hört sich (für meine ungeschulten Ohren jedenfalls) nach Fehlermeldung an:

VFS: cannot open root device "" om 08:01
Please append: a correct "root="  boot option
kernel panic: vfs: unable to mount root fs on 08:01


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2002)

VFS: cannot open root device "" om 08:01
Please append: a correct "root=" boot option
kernel panic: vfs: unable to mount root fs on 08:01

heisst:
Der Kernel kann die Festplatte nicht finden .
Hast du z.B. eine neu Partion mit Partionmagic vor deine Linux Installation geschoben. Dein Bootloader sucht die root / partion auf /dev/hda3 dabei liegt sie mittlerweile auf /dev/hda4


----------



## Avariel (3. Dezember 2002)

Auf dem Rechner befinden sich überhaupt keine Partitionen. Allerdings hat das Linux beim letzten Rechner auch keine Probleme gemacht, da hat er einfach welche angelegt.


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2002)

naja er sucht nach der platte "" und findet logischerweise keine.

Bist du sicher das deine platte ok ist?


----------



## Avariel (4. Dezember 2002)

Die Festplatte ist in Ordnung, da war 10 min vorher noch Win2k drauf. Gab keine Probleme. Wir haben dann einfach formatiert und alle Partitionen gelöscht.


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Dezember 2002)

sorry Avariel ich muss glaube passen 

versuch mit der genauen fehlermeldung zu googlen ob da jemand das selbe problem hatte.

sorry


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

Probiers mal so

CD booten

rettungssystem starten

eingeben 

falls deine platte am primary master hängt(was meist der fall ist)
fdisk /dev/hdx   wobei x hier für a steht

wenn nun die meldung kommt unable to open

dann ist die platte nicht ansprechbar

probier aber zur sicherheit einfach mal b c d auch noch aus falls du nicht weisst wo deine platte dranhängt


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2003)

Hast du auch dran gedacht den MBR zu löschen (*fdisk /mbr* unter DOS). 

Welches FS hast du außerdem benutzt (ext2|ext3|reiserfs|vfat usw.)? Mit ext3 hab ich bisher nur Probleme gehabt!


----------



## Avariel (7. April 2003)

Ui, vier Monate später hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr mit ner Antwort gerechnet  

Ich fürchte ich kann eure neuen Ideen leider nicht mehr ausprobieren, der bewusste Rechner ist mittlerweile verstorben...

Trotzdem danke
Avariel


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2003)

Huups, hab garnicht auf das Datum geachtet. Hab nur gesehen um was es geht 

Mein herzliches Beileid... War es wenigstens ein schöner und liebevoller Tod?


----------



## Avariel (8. April 2003)

Eher ein trauriges Schicksal in der Großstadt...das war ein P 133 unter vielen in der Firma, dessen sterbliche Überreste zurzeit im ehemaligen Heizungsraum im Keller völlig ausgeschlachtet irgendwo auf ein neues Leben warten... Tja, im RL sind Happy Ends eher selten.....


----------

